# Where can I buy Silicone, Enzyme, or any Vintage wash chemicals and which one makes the shirt softer?



## ericgagnier (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm looking for a place that will sell any or every type of wash.

I don't know that much about washing shirts but I do know what I want.

Softer feel to them
Vintage Feel
Distressed Faded/Spotty Color
Bleach out acid Look

I know I want every thing mentioned above but not all on one garment. I would like to have the knowledge and option to pick any of those and Apply them.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

check this post out. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t34066.html

It's not something that can be done at home.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2009)

I have done some very low level fade testing myself and have found that bleach and chlorine will do the trick. Now the problem is getting the fabric softer. I have read online that silicone softeners will break down the cotton/polyester blend, but by how much? Has anyone experimented with such solutions to make a more vintage look/feel for t's??

If so, i'd love some input


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2009)

hey joe, you seem to be a veteran on this website and i thank you for your input... I found a link (below) on mens health site and was wondering if you have any expertise softening/fading t shirts. i tried this tedious process and came up a little short. let me know if you have any similar expariments that were successful. 
Thanks in advance!!!

Vintage T-Shirt - Men's Health


----------

